
One Surprising Sign You’re Cut Out to Be an Entrepreneur - MarlonPro
http://smallbusiness.yahoo.com/advisor/one-surprising-sign-cut-entrepreneur-120714701.html
======
terziev
Great article. I also share the view that humility is a very important trait.
As an entrepreneur, you will fail many times. If you are not humble you
probably will blame outside factors for your failure rather than take a deep
look inside, see what you did wrong and improve on that.

